# F11 - Opening all Trunk with remote key (not glass)



## asm19 (Jan 12, 2017)

On my F11 (2013) I coded the trunk to open and close with the remote key. On the button at of steering wheel it works perfectly, however if it is with the remote key it opens the "glass of trunk" instead of the whole all trunk. Is it possible to code this open the all trunk instead of the glass?

HKFM_LS Module configuration:

3010 -> SCH_FBD	: aktiv – werte=01
3010 -> SCH_TOEHKI	: aktiv – werte=01
3010 -> TASTER_FBD	: aktiv – werte=01


Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

asm19 said:


> On my F11 (2013) I coded the trunk to open and close with the remote key. On the button at of steering wheel it works perfectly, however if it is with the remote key it opens the "glass of trunk" instead of the whole all trunk. Is it possible to code this open the all trunk instead of the glass?
> 
> HKFM_LS Module configuration:
> 
> ...


Look in CAS module at this:

CAS => REAR_SCREEN_IS_PRIMARY = Remote Key opens with 3rd button tailgate or rear window (active)


----------



## asm19 (Jan 12, 2017)

It is working as I want with button 4.
One thing I noticed is that in the HKFM module don't have the CAF files anymore, any problem?
The coding went well and I had no errors.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

asm19 said:


> It is working as I want with button 4.
> One thing I noticed is that in the HKFM module don't have the CAF files anymore, any problem?
> The coding went well and I had no errors.


Yeah' it's a problem. You blew out CAFD' and now you must inject CAFD into ECU and VO Code it.


----------



## asm19 (Jan 12, 2017)

Why are going? Everything went well, there is no error and just change the 2 parameters above (SCH_TOEHKI	/ TASTER_FBD).
I don't need to change anything else, can I walk like this or should I just correct it if want to code something?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

asm19 said:


> Why are going? Everything went well, there is no error and just change the 2 parameters above (SCH_TOEHKI	/ TASTER_FBD).
> I don't need to change anything else, can I walk like this or should I just correct it if want to code something?


Your decision to make. Leave it if you like, but as is, it is not codeable.


----------



## asm19 (Jan 12, 2017)

For inject CAFD into ECU and code VO are this steps?

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from above => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE

It is necessary PSdZData Full, right? Should be careful about anything else?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

asm19 said:


> For inject CAFD into ECU and code VO are this steps?
> 
> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from above => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE
> 
> It is necessary PSdZData Full, right? Should be careful about anything else?


Yes, those are steps. Only Lite is needed.


----------



## asm19 (Jan 12, 2017)

After connecting to car and after "Detect CAF for SWE" I should do these steps, right?

1 Step - should be the first?










2 Step - It has to be even on "HKFM" module and not in CAFD, right?










Thanks again for your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Steps are right, but you selected oldest CAFD not newest CAFD.


----------



## asm19 (Jan 12, 2017)

Are the new ones below? According image the newest is in folder: F010-12-11-500?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

asm19 said:


> Are the new ones below? According image the newest is in folder: F010-12-11-500?


The one at bottom is newest.


----------



## asm19 (Jan 12, 2017)

Ok, thanks.
One more question, after injecting the new cafd i need re-encode the parameters have at the moment?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

asm19 said:


> Ok, thanks.
> One more question, after injecting the new cafd i need re-encode the parameters have at the moment?


Yes. Your picture shows it in Step 2. You are making something so simple into something way more complicated than it has to be,.


----------



## asm19 (Jan 12, 2017)

What i was asking is if have to coding these parameters again:

3010 -> SCH_FBD	: aktiv ***8211; werte=01
3010 -> SCH_TOEHKI	: aktiv ***8211; werte=01
3010 -> TASTER_FBD	: aktiv ***8211; werte=01

But i confirm after injecting CADF.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

asm19 said:


> What i was asking is if have to coding these parameters again:
> 
> 3010 -> SCH_FBD	: aktiv - werte=01
> 3010 -> SCH_TOEHKI	: aktiv - werte=01
> ...


That is your personal choice. If you want that functionality again, then you need to FDL Code those changes after VO Code HKFM.


----------

